# private medical colleges: o level and a level equivilency is to be made separately?



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i got my *a level* equivilency made recently, which included *8 o level* subjects and *3 a level *subjects. which is extremely stupid and i was frustrated enough at that because only 3 out of 11 subjects which they count are actually *a level* subjects for *a level* equivilency. 

so now i have all the private college applications and there are separate boxes for metric and fsc equivilency. since my o level and a level equivilency was done together, i sent that to foundation university medical college. and now theyve taken the money but theyre not sending me my entry test admit card until i send in my SEPARATE o level equivilency. 

did you ppl get yours done together or separately? 

has anyone gotten it done together and had this problem?

those stupid @@$##*@$#* at IBCC should have effing told me this when i said i wanted equivilency to apply to medical colleges. im so effing pissed im ready for pakistan just to give up and become part of india, if theyre willing to have us. this is some ridiculous shit.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

make ur eq. fr Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Lahore


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i kinda already knew that. 
as i mentioned, i already have my a level equivilency.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

so_soon said:


> i got my *a level* equivilency made recently, which included *8 o level* subjects and *3 a level *subjects. which is extremely stupid and i was frustrated enough at that because only 3 out of 11 subjects which they count are actually *a level* subjects for *a level* equivilency.
> 
> so now i have all the private college applications and there are separate boxes for metric and fsc equivilency. since my o level and a level equivilency was done together, i sent that to foundation university medical college. and now theyve taken the money but theyre not sending me my entry test admit card until i send in my SEPARATE o level equivilency.
> 
> ...


i believe there is option on the ibcc form on whether you want your fsc equivalency , matric equivalency,........if u want both you need to chek both options or something like that..... so ur gona have to go to the ibcc and give em ur o lvl certificate for a matric equivalency


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

ok. let me try again. 
my problem is NOT with ibcc. 
my problem is with the procedure with the college i sent my application to. 
i sent them my A LEVEL equivilency, which was made as an aggregate of my O LEVEL AND A LEVEL grades. so it actually includes my o level grades. 
now they are asking my o level equivilency on its own. 

im the only one that thinks this is ridiculous?
no wonder ibcc and all these shitty colleges do whatever they want and get away with it. people dont even react.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

most of people first pass o then a same first matric then fsc, so not ridiculous i think every college ask seperatly abt matric n fsc


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

it is, since all o level subjects are already included in alevel/fsc equivilency. 

nevermind, you wouldnt understand unless youve actually done it.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the colleges have to include fsc and metric marks with the entry test and interview marks to make the final merit list so u have to get your O level equivalence


----------

